# New Frisco Standard



## Mike N (Jun 11, 2013)

I just finished my 1/4 Scale1909 Frisco Standard Boat Engine.  Built from Shelf Pet Models casting kit.
143 Hrs. invested.

[ame]http://youtu.be/Apelg4dZwOw[/ame]


----------



## kuhncw (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations, Mike!  That is a very nice looking engine.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## LSEW (Jun 11, 2013)

Mike, very nice work! that is a great looking engine. I really like the sound it makes too. What did you use for the igniter coil?

 I have one of those under the bench waiting for my attention, I might have a few questions when I get to it. 


maury


----------



## cfellows (Jun 11, 2013)

Really nice work.  Love the sound.

Chuck


----------



## Herbiev (Jun 11, 2013)

A work of art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mike N (Jun 11, 2013)

LSEW said:


> Mike, very nice work! that is a great looking engine. I really like the sound it makes too. What did you use for the igniter coil?
> 
> I have one of those under the bench waiting for my attention, I might have a few questions when I get to it.
> 
> ...


 It actually has an ignition coil & mini spark plugs.  I use a 12 volt relay for the points.  Make sure you get the new drawing revisions, I helped to fix a few major bugs for Shelf Pet Models.


----------



## larry1 (Jun 12, 2013)

Mike,  Great job,    larry


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful engine and a fantastic job.


----------



## Swifty (Jun 12, 2013)

A beautiful model, and very nice looking wood base as well. Congratulations on a fine job.

Paul.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 12, 2013)

Man that is nice!  Sounds like a huge boat idling... you nailed that one!


----------



## idahoan (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow!  Beautiful job on the Frisco; the wood and paint work are really nice and also your attention to detail.

Did you make the name plates? I also have a set of these castings aging on the shelf waiting for me.

Do you plan to add the ignitors down the road or just stick with the spark plugs?

Thanks for posting,
Dave


----------



## Mike N (Jun 12, 2013)

idahoan said:


> Wow!  Beautiful job on the Frisco; the wood and paint work are really nice and also your attention to detail.
> 
> Did you make the name plates? I also have a set of these castings aging on the shelf waiting for me.
> 
> ...


I think I will stick to the spark plugs, I run my engines for about 6-8hrs for 3 days every year at a tractor club show in August.  I try to keep all of my engines running & I don't have enough time to fiddle with ignitors.  The name plates came with the casting kit.  Make sure you get the updated drawings before you start,  I helped to fix the bugs for Shelf Pet Models.

Thanks


----------



## ShedBoy (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like a proper boat engine and runs nice and steady. Beautiful work.

Brock


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 20, 2013)

Mike---Every time I think that I am starting to get good at model engine building, I see a post like yours. Then I know what real craftsmanship looks like. Beautiful engine.---Brian


----------



## motmaluk (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nice work,I congratulate you!


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 25, 2013)

What a lovely engine Mike.

Vince


----------



## mnay (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful work, love the sound
the other
Mike N (Mike Nay)


----------

